# totally fucked



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I try to cry but no tears are coming out
Im close to death I guess my life is running out
Confusion and frustration make me wanna act out
Why now I cant figure this out
I never believed in god but I think its time to pray
Maybe I can discover him and he?ll show me the way
This needs to happen soon before myself I slay
Will everything ever be just ok?
The troubled mind set seems to always stay
All certainty is lost in my swamp of dismay
Am I genetically doomed?
It might simply be just a passing mood 
losing my father when I was young, I assume?
It could be only that death is that looms
Is this life equally hard for you?
Or am I the cursed of the unlucky few?
Or am I alone in not knowing what to do?
I was moving forward now im at negative 1
Im cooked medium well I guess that?s better than done
This filters so dirty everything always gets spun
If something sweet passed by untainted I would be stunned
Things have gotten worse since ive discovered the blunt
Nothing good comes from this, time to give it up
Many ask questions but few search for answers
The dense smoke spreads thoughts deadlier than cancer
It fills my head with a lot more then I can handle
Life is so dark in my eyes please light the candle
My blurred vision has got my brain entangled
All once beautiful is corrupt and mangled...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Inside the acorn is the oak
Ain't emptywods or just a joke
You'll the find the candle
In words you wrote
Around your castle is a moat

Beside your poem are the thoughts of pain
Against the suffering
The smoke must mingle with the clear
Or there would be no there or here.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

like it a lot


----------

